# Freezing to stop fermentation does not work



## Luc (Oct 15, 2012)

I think this might interest you all.

I have written two new articles on my weblog which were written after I made tests.

The first one describes that chillibg a wine, actually I froze it, does NOT kill any yeast cells that might be in the wine.
So freezing a wine (or chilling) to stop fermentation is definitely NOT a good idea:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.nl/2012/09/bevroren-gist-frozen-yeast.html

The second article describes that there is only one, yes really one, yeast cell needed to start or restart a fermentation. 

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.nl/2012/10/echt-maar-1-just-one.html

Thought it might interest you.

Luc


----------



## scotty (Oct 15, 2012)

where did you get the idea that freezing yeast would kill it-- heat does that.

! yeast cell. well if you want to make a starter bottle a month before pitching i guess that would work.


Please tell me whatever prompted you to make these unusual tests???


----------



## DoctorCAD (Oct 15, 2012)

Proescco wine, from Italy is a very sweet wine, cold crashed and sterile filtered. A winemaker told me that they use liquid CO2 to get it cold enough quick enough to drop the yeast before filtering.


----------



## Luc (Oct 15, 2012)

scotty said:


> where did you get the idea that freezing yeast would kill it-- heat does that.
> 
> ! yeast cell. well if you want to make a starter bottle a month before pitching i guess that would work.
> 
> Please tell me whatever prompted you to make these unusual tests???



The tests were made to demonstrate that many ideas and sayings on winemaking forums are based on nothing. The statement that you could freeze a wine to kill yeast often comes up on forums. I like to test and demonstrate things.If someone says something on a forum it triggers something in my mind that wants to test validity. And I did.

The test with just one yeast cell was also from sayings on forums. It is often that someone bottles a wine that is not comp;letely dry and they wonder why the wine starts refermenting after several months. Well I proved what did it.

Apperantly you never have read my blog as it is full with all kinds of experiments proving that even well known winemakers like C.J. Berry dont always give the right information.

Luc


----------



## rob (Oct 15, 2012)

Luc,

I read that heating to 150 will kill yeast, what would this do to the wine???


----------



## deboard (Oct 15, 2012)

Interesting and informative experiment Luc. Thanks!


----------



## scotty (Oct 15, 2012)

Luc said:


> The tests were made to demonstrate that many ideas and sayings on winemaking forums are based on nothing. The statement that you could freeze a wine to kill yeast often comes up on forums. I like to test and demonstrate things.If someone says something on a forum it triggers something in my mind that wants to test validity. And I did.
> 
> The test with just one yeast cell was also from sayings on forums. It is often that someone bottles a wine that is not comp;letely dry and they wonder why the wine starts refermenting after several months. Well I proved what did it.
> 
> ...


 no i never even heard of you or your blog--but if you are disproving urban legend wine theories i like you already.


----------



## dave1117 (Oct 15, 2012)

*COld Stabilization*

Is this the same process as cold stabilization, which I was under the impression stopped the bacterial process of MLF not yeast fermentation


----------



## bob1 (Oct 15, 2012)

I know your right but even this experiment is missing a few things for finishing a wine. A starter will not have much alcohol at all for one. But I like the point.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 15, 2012)

dave1117 said:


> Is this the same process as cold stabilization, which I was under the impression stopped the bacterial process of MLF not yeast fermentation



No - cold stabilization is done to drop out wine diamonds..


----------



## scotty (Oct 15, 2012)

LUC i AM VERY INTERESTED IN YEAST. I just read your blog. I enjoyed it but faied to see any mention of aerating the apple juice after you sterilized it.

Ps it is a pain to have to search for the english version unless i missed the button. I have Books on yeast by Pierre Rojette and Chris white. It was my intention to gain as much knowledge as possible for me on this subject. I even purchased a good quality microscope, glass petri dishes and other tools. Unfortunately illness has set me back a few years. I'm hoping to get deeprt into the study around mid december of this year.
I look foreward to reading more of your blogs as i have read my brewing library over and over so many times thai i cant bring myself to get back to those books again. I should find your writings informative and interesting.


----------



## rob (Oct 15, 2012)

This is turning out to be an interesting thread. Scotty, what power do you have to see the yeast????


----------



## scotty (Oct 15, 2012)

rob said:


> This is turning out to be an interesting thread. Scotty, what power do you have to see the yeast????


 
It doesnt take much. I see the yeast at 40X but at higher magnification i can not see the yeast innards. I have a video of it budding but i believe my total lack of knowledge an how to use a good microscope and not having any experience on preparing slides is the real culprit.

I have a camera and software to link the scope to my laptop. I have in the past take some liquid from a starter bottle to view but i cant say that any educationhas come from it.













I took these photos a couple of years back.

What is the first one QUIEN SABE

The second one is a bunch od lalvin 1118 before the dehydrated clump broke apart I thing.

So you see where i am.????????? " I"M JUST SAYIN" lol


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 15, 2012)

I haven't been to Lucs blog in a whiile, but when you are there, just scroll down ,the English version is below the Dutch one.


----------



## scotty (Oct 15, 2012)

arcticsid said:


> I haven't been to Lucs blog in a whiile, but when you are there, just scroll down ,the English version is below the Dutch one.


 I just developed a method. I move the cursor to the right and 1/2 way down and i'm close.


----------

